

XML's co-author Tim Bray argues that it's no longer good enough to be a one-language shop. - edw519
http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3761746/Will+Language+Overload+Force+Open+Enterprises.htm

======
richcollins
I'm not sure there was ever a time where it was good to be a one language
shop. Although people continue to pursue it, I haven't seem much progress in
creating a language that is both dynamic / abstract and fast.

In my opinion, you usually need two; a high level language that supports
powerful abstractions and terse representation of the problem and a low level
language that is good at expressing things in terms of hardware operations.

I choose Io + C, but any two that fit this description should be able to cover
most cases.

